# How much HP does a intake make



## NiSsAnDrIvEr321 (Jul 25, 2005)

how much horsepower will a cold air intake add to my nissan 240sx 92 hit me back if anyone knos holla


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Not as much as you might think. You may be able to get 5 hp or maybe, at most, 10 hp depending on which intake you get. The problem with CAI on the KA motors is that the intake runs directly over the radiator and the backside of the fan, and therefore the intake tends to get really hot, so a CAI is not going to do as much good as it would on any other car.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

not very much at all.. just a small. tiny tad bit of power toward mid range.. thats it


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE:*

It may not be pretty but you could insulate it with fiberglass or there are a lot of high tech insulators out there that would look better if that matters to you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

NiSsAnDrIvEr321 said:


> how much horsepower will a cold air intake add to my nissan 240sx 92 hit me back if anyone knos holla


Very little HP increase but a good increase in noise!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I always though it would be cool to design a short ram intake for the 240 that didn't cross the radiator at all.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> I always though it would be cool to design a short ram intake for the 240 that didn't cross the radiator at all.


i am thinkin of making one that runs down through the battery tray but i want it to be a true cai....either that or put it in front of my radiator*i have no ac condensor so i have plenty of room in there*


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

wrap tinfoil around it!!!


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

slammed91-240 said:


> i am thinkin of making one that runs down through the battery tray but i want it to be a true cai....either that or put it in front of my radiator*i have no ac condensor so i have plenty of room in there*


 They have a few out there like that, but I don't remember who did it and where the pics are.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

slammed91-240 said:


> i am thinkin of making one that runs down through the battery tray but i want it to be a true cai....either that or put it in front of my radiator*i have no ac condensor so i have plenty of room in there*


I have also seen something like that done before. I don't remember where. I think one of my buddies had it on his 240. It works a lot better than it going over the top of the radiator. It doesn't get as hot.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

NiSsAnDrIvEr321 said:


> how much horsepower will a cold air intake add to my nissan 240sx 92 hit me back if anyone knos holla


How much power you will get out of an intake also has to do with how many other Mods you have. If you only have a CAI then your hp increase will be minimal around, 5hp. If you have a full exhaust system then your hp increase will be better since more air is coming in and more air is going out. if you have a better way of forcing air into the car... you need a better way of getting it out. This is also true for ECU tunning. say you have a 240 with exhaust and ECU tunning, the addition of a CAI will improve HP anywhere from 10 to almost 15hp! because the ECU will have more information and air to work with. It really all depends on how many mods you have and what mods you have. 

I also like the idea for routing the intake where the bettery is and in the fender. this would allow for better temps and increased HP

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

would you like to elaborate on how an exhaust will increase the horsepower your getting from your intake? that was the biggest crock ive heard in quite some time.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

Kelso said:


> would you like to elaborate on how an exhaust will increase the horsepower your getting from your intake? that was the biggest crock ive heard in quite some time.



make sense to me. if you have the potential to bring in more air, but the extra air becomes logg-jammed in a restrictive exhaust...then you are not bringing in anymore air. Therefore, negligible hp gain. I read somewhere that this causes major problems when turbocharging the KA. Guys buy all the bells and whistles and get fd up by blocked air flow.

Think of a Webber kettle. there are holes up top that can be opened or closed (exhaust), and adjustable holes on the bottom (intake). Your hottest fire is when both bottom and top are wide open. If you close the bottom, the fire is O2 starved. If you restrict the top, unexpelled smoke starves the fire (and makes tasty, slow cooked fat steaks).

Im hungry


----------



## dkdeleon (Jul 28, 2005)

Kelso said:


> would you like to elaborate on how an exhaust will increase the horsepower your getting from your intake? that was the biggest crock ive heard in quite some time.


its not a crock, your car has to breath,if it is just breathing in without as much breathing out you lose hp. and this is called exhaust blowback.
not a myth


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Ill put in a couple of pennies too. I bought a Cheap @$$ exhaust on eBay by a company called Tokyo Engine for 5 dollars with $15 shipping, we thought, What the hell, were swapping for rb25det in a couple of months anyway so lets give it a try. We super insulated it with layers of foil, FG, and then a wrap. Then time for the DYNO, the exhaust which totaled 35 bucks by the time we were done had given us 18 HP!!! not bad for a couple hours of work. too bad the poor things gotta go during the RB swap next week. just some food for thought.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

okay run a test to prove me wrong.
facts: 
intake will increase the hp slightly
exhaust will increase the horsepower slightly

your hypothesis is that an exhaust will cause the intake have greater horsepower gains and i think that that is a very false statement.

so go to a dyno and run it stock, the run it with only the intake, then only the exhaust and see how much power you get out of each one on there own then do a run with both of them installed. my guess is that you wont get any EXTRA power by having them both, you will just have the combined increases.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dkdeleon said:


> its not a crock, your car has to breath,if it is just breathing in without as much breathing out you lose hp. and this is called exhaust blowback.
> not a myth


It's pointless to attempt to take in more air, unless you can also get rid of that air more effectively, I agree. I think I would actually do an exhaust, at least a cat-back, before an intake. Or both at once.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kelso said:


> okay run a test to prove me wrong.
> facts:
> intake will increase the hp slightly
> exhaust will increase the horsepower slightly
> ...


Stock exhausts are extremely restrictive and designed to minimize noise. Any change in piping will bring at least some increase in applied Hp. It won't be a whole lot, by itself, but it will be there.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I always though it would be cool to design a short ram intake for the 240 that didn't cross the radiator at all.


I did a custom ram air with a spare hood I had laying around. it barely clears the radiator. I got 2 couplers and some sheet metal from Home Depot. moved my MAF onto the intake with one coupler and my cone intake back onto the MAF. My cousin cut a hole in the hood and welded a hood scoop with the sheet metal. It looks weird, I cant tell you how it runs b/c of problems with my transmission, but as soon as I get it going Ill tell ya. 

Im expecting there to be a vacuum and ecu problem.


Michael- this is what we joked about that one day. I got bored and tried it out.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Kelso said:


> okay run a test to prove me wrong.
> facts:
> intake will increase the hp slightly
> exhaust will increase the horsepower slightly
> ...


It doesn't just come down to how much air you take in, it also includes how effectively you get the air in and out of your car. An exhaust helps with that. your air intake cant really bring in more air than your exhaust can expell (excluding air needed for correct engine compression). Dude, your like 16 years old man and I don't have the time nor the money to go to a dyno to prove you wrong. I am simply using what i learned in school about physics. Im not trying to be mean, its just that I don't want this thread to turn into one of those where all people do is fight. I was just trying to help out Nissandriver321 with his question. please don't come in here saying that things are crock when you also don't have proof....theres an idea.. why don't you go to a dyno and prove me wrong. 

Just relax, this is a nissan community, lets start acting like it.


----------

